# Businesses Contribute to Search for Missing Neenah Woman - WBAY



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/8-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wbay.com/Global/story.asp%3FS%3D8256367%26nav%3Dmenu24_1&cid=0&ei=mmcaSJqqG5K8ygSs_p3pAg&usg=AFrqEzfRrmYz3Ft0y5x_ppduGHH04TkgYQ">Businesses Contribute to Search for Missing Neenah Woman</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WBAY, WI -</font> <nobr>4 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>A number of businesses have been donating their services to help officers find Landers -- everything from private <b>K9</b> teams specializing in water searches to <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

